# My husband is on parole



## neacha67 (22 Sep 2017)

Hi, I am currently in the process of applying for a steward (just finished my aptitude test). I am worried that if I get posted and want to live on base housing that my husbands previous criminal record will be an issue. He is a lifer who will always be on parole. He is in good standing with the community and has been out for 4 years. His parole officer and psychologists would also give him a reference letter. Would this is be an issue. Would they still help him to find a job? He does not have anything  outstanding in the court system. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,

Laura


----------



## mariomike (22 Sep 2017)

For reference to the discussion, see also,

Husband living in a different province  
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/126620/post-1503988/topicseen.html#new
OP: neacha67 "My husband has a career that is very specialized and would not be able to move for a few years."



			
				neacha67 said:
			
		

> Would they still help him to find a job?



Employment Opportunities For Spouses- Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/30309.0;nowap
3 pages.

Options for maintaining careers of both member and spouse
https://army.ca/forums/threads/126086.0

etc...


----------



## putz (22 Sep 2017)

I have dealt with numerous family members on bases that are on probation, parole, have arrest warrants etc and it did not have an effect on the member living on base or being in the CAF.


----------



## neacha67 (22 Sep 2017)

Great that is a huge relief! Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2017)

It may be an issue with obtaining higher (Secret and above) security clearances. If you're still joining as a steward, I wouldn't worry about that aspect though.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Sep 2017)

neacha67 said:
			
		

> . . . His parole officer and psychologists would also give him a reference letter. Would this is be an issue. Would they still help him to find a job? . . .



Who do you mean by "they"?  Are you referring to "his parole officer and psychologists" or someone (or the system) within the military?  What your husband does for a living is not the concern of the military; they neither care nor do they assist in finding employment for spouses of serving members.  And if you were referring to the "PO and psych", what they do is not the concern of the military.


----------



## Lumber (22 Sep 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> It may be an issue with obtaining higher (Secret and above) security clearances. If you're still joining as a steward, I wouldn't worry about that aspect though.



Except that all trades now require a minimum Sec Clr level of Secret, including Stewards.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (22 Sep 2017)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> What your husband does for a living is not the concern of the military; they neither care nor do they assist in finding employment for spouses of serving members.



While technically true, the MFRC _does_ provide aid for spouses searching for employment, my ex-fiancee made use of their services when we were common law in CFB Gagetown.


----------



## neacha67 (22 Sep 2017)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Who do you mean by "they"?  Are you referring to "his parole officer and psychologists" or someone (or the system) within the military?  What your husband does for a living is not the concern of the military; they neither care nor do they assist in finding employment for spouses of serving members.  And if you were referring to the "PO and psych", what they do is not the concern of the military.


Hi, I was reading on the forces website that they assist in finding spices jobs (showing job postings and what not) and offer second launches training. I guess I misunderstood?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (22 Sep 2017)

neacha67 said:
			
		

> Hi, I was reading on the forces website that they assist in finding spices jobs (showing job postings and what not) and offer second launches training. I guess I misunderstood?



Once you get settled on base and your spouse is living with you I would head on up to that base's MFRC and talk to the folks there, they will sort you out. They do provide assistance.  [


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Sep 2017)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> While technically true, the MFRC _does_ provide aid for spouses searching for employment, my ex-fiancee made use of their services when we were common law in CFB Gagetown.



And when I'm in error I admit it.  I apologize if my somewhat dated and sometimes narrow view of "military" has provided incorrect information.  With a little search (which I should have done before my offending post) I did find some links to a programme administered by "Canada Company" (a private, non-profit charity totally focused on services to CAF members, veterans and their families) and provided with assistance from Military Family Services.

https://www.cafconnection.ca/National/Programs-Services/Employment/Job-Seekers/Training-Programs/METSpouse.aspx
http://www.canadacompany.ca/en/index.html


----------

